# hum in sub



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm running 2 powered subs via y cable from my Denon 1506 reciever and I noticed left sub has hum in it even when reciever off ,hum goes away if i turn sub in question off or unplug it from power scource what would cause this? also hum goes down if I dial down that subs volume I am puzzled to why any suggestions?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Is this something that just started happening? Or did something change? It sounds like a typical ground loop problem on first blush.

JCD


----------



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

probably always been in there but I noticed it when I raised volune of that sub whats a ground loop?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is an article on dealing with audio/video ground loops, complete with diagrams.

http://www.cinemasource.com/articles/gnd_loop.pdf


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree ... it can be a ground loop :yes:

If you don't want to waist time connecting and disconnecting to determine what is causing the hum ... get one of this http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...isolator&kw=ground+isolator&parentPage=search ... connect it between your receiver and subs ... if is a ground loop it will desapear ... :bigsmile: ...

One of my subs started humming after I added my Buttkickers amp ... I connected one of this, and problem solved :yes:


----------

